
Show HN: Shipit – Pragmatic Product Planning - tjomk
https://www.getshipit.com
======
troydavis
3 suggestions from tinkering for a few minutes:

1\. On the home page, the button label "Get Early Access" and form "Ping me
when it launched" make it like a landing page and waiting list. Make the sign
up button more clearly a sign up button and either remove or clarify the "Ping
me" part.

2\. Once I sign up, give me read-only access to 1 or 2 fake projects that are
fully populated, or at least show skeleton placeholder data on my first new
project. Basically, let me see what I'm missing interactively so I want to add
my own data.

3\. I think I'd have been more likely to watch the intro video if I could do
so after I'd seen the actual app -- that is, linked to on the app dashboard,
either instead of or in addition to asking before I'd seen the app. I could
see just embedding the intro video below the empty dashboard as long as the
user only has empty projects.

Hope this helps!

~~~
tjomk
Great feedback!

1\. Will be updating it. It used to be a landing page, and after we launched
the MVP few days ago, just managed to update the link.

2\. That's a great idea! We've got a public roadmap for ourselves:
[https://app.getshipit.com/r/PaZrwULQxD](https://app.getshipit.com/r/PaZrwULQxD),
that might be one of the few projects to show during the signup.

3\. Interesting, as very brief user-testing showed the opposite, so I made a
mistake by extrapolating that to a much wider audience.

------
sersap
swap the picture and the info block on the home page so that rocket goes from
left to right (past to future).

